# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الخطأ في استعمال: (علاوةً على ذلك).

## بلقاسم بن عودة

*الخطأ  في استعمال: (علاوةً على  ذلك)*         -       حين أقول  في بداية الجملة: (*إضافةً إلى ذلك*، يمكن أن نفعل كذا...)، فالتقدير:  أُضِيفُ إضافةً إلى ذلك…، وكلمة  (إضافة) هنا منصوبة على المصدرية (مفعول مطلق). وبهذا المعنى الأحسن ألاَّ يقال:  (بالإضافة إلى ذلك…) لأن معنى  هذا التركيب هو: بسبب / بعملية الإضافة إلى ذلك…
فمثلاً،  يقال على الصواب: ثمة حالات يكتسب فيها الاسم تعريفاً،  بالإضافة إلى اسمٍ معرفة. أي:  بِعِلَّةِ /بسببِ  إضافته إلى اسمٍ معرفة. (ونحن لا نقول: وبالزيادة على ذلك / وبالفضل  على ذلك، يمكن أن  نفعل كذا….).
         §          وحين أقول  في مقامٍ مماثل لما سبق: (*زيادةً على ذلك*، يمكن كذا…)،فالتقدير: أَزِيد  زيادةً على ذلك… وكلمة  (زيادة) منصوبة أيضاً على المصدرية.
    -جاء في  (المعجم الوسيط): «فَضَلَ  الشيءُ يَفْضُلُ فَضْلاً: *زاد على* الحاجة». فالفضل مصدر. وجاء فيه أيضاً:  «أَفْضَلَ عليه في الحَسَب والشرف: *زاد عليه* فيهما.»
         §          وحين أقول:  (*فضلاً على ذلك*، يمكن كذا…)، فالتقدير: أُفْضِلُ  فضلاً على ذلك.
إنّ  "إفضالاً" هو مصدر الفعل "أَفْضَلَ" وهو  مُلاقي المصدر المنصوب (فضلاً) في الاشتقاق. ومثل هذا كثير، يقال: (تَعَلَّمَ  تعليماً)، فـ  (تعليماً) مصدر  يُلاقي (تَعَلُّماً) في الاشتقاق، وكذلك (توضَّأ وضوءاً)، إلخ…
أما  استعمال (فضلاً عن) في مثل قولهم: (فلانٌ لا يملك درهماً فضلاً عن دينار)، فمعناه:  لا يملك درهماً ولا ديناراً. كأنه قيل: لا يملك درهماً *فكيف* يملك  ديناراً؟
قال الحافظ  بن حجر، (توفي سنة 852 هـ): … وكفى  بهذه الجملة وعيداً شديداً في حق من روى الحديثَ فيظنُّ أنه كَذِبٌ، *فضلاً  عن* أن يتحقق ذلك ولا يُبيِّنُه.
وقال مصطفى  صادق الرافعي (وحي القلم 3/402): … وإن  الكلمة نفسها لتبرأ إلى الله من أن تكون لها على الآية مِيْزة واحدة، فضلاً عن  ثلاث…
       -       جاء في (لسان  العرب):  «العِلاوة: أعلى الرأس، وقيل أعلى العُنُق… والعِلاوة: ما يُحمل  على البعير وغيره، وهو ما وُضع بين العِدْلين… وقيل: *علاوة كل  شيء: ما زاد عليه*…»
فالعِلاوة -  كما نرى - ليست مصدراً، بخلاف المصادر الثلاثة المذكورة آنفاً (إضافة، زيادة، فضل)،  فلا يصحُّ استعمالُها استعمالَ تلك المصادر. 
ولكن يصحّ  أن نقول: زِيْدَ مُرتَّب فلانٍ مئةَ ليرة سورية، وهذه  علاوةٌ؛ 
أو: أُعطِيَ فلانٌ علاوةً على مرتّبه قدرها مئة ليرة (علاوة  هنا مفعول به، وليست منصوبة على المصدرية، لأنها ليست مصدراً)؛ 
أو: أعطي فلانٌ مئةَ ليرة علاوةً على مرتَّبه (مئة: مفعول  به؛ علاوةً: منصوبة على البدلية: بدلٌ من مئة).

----------


## ابو الحسن الحلبي

هي من الأخطاء الشائعة جزيت خيرا

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

بارك الله فيك يا بلقاسم , ونرجو فوائد وتصحيحات أخرى , موفق إن شاءالله

----------


## حفصة محمد علي

جزاك الله خير ....

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

هل يجوز أن تقال بالرفع: (علاوةٌ على ذلك)؟

----------

